# Router Bit Identification



## wcrodman (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've started to make some wood sunglasses and I need to router in a little slot for the lens to sit in. Can anyone identify the router bit in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH1ALL6yfs0 around the 1:25 mark. 

The slot would be about 1/16 thick and about 1/32 depth. 

Any info would be appreciated! 

Thanks, 

Conley


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

It is probably a custom ground bearing guide slot cutter.

Any capable sharpening shop that does carbide should be able to either make one for you, or get you in touch with a company that does.

Simon


----------

